# Emersed pesticide



## Aqua360 (6 Dec 2018)

Hi all,

Can anyone please recommend a suitable pesticide spray, that will:

- eliminate small flies
- be suitable for a bedroom
- not damage plants

I've got an emersed planted set-up, hydrocotyle, MC, dwarf hairgrass, lobelia, pogostemon etc for reference 

Thanks


----------



## Edvet (6 Dec 2018)

How about a sticky flytrap?



 
or a DIY
https://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Fly-Trap


----------



## zozo (6 Dec 2018)

https://www.wikihow.com/Make-Nettle-Spray-for-Aphids

https://www.hunker.com/12166118/how-to-make-a-nicotine-insecticide
If you ever plan to flood it and add lifestock beter leave out the soap.

If it is intended as permanent emersed setup than in some cases depending on which critter you like to kill. Deluting a bit of dishwashing soap in water also can be efective. Because it's a petrol based product that will damage/weakens the insects protective waxy skin coating. It helps for toxines to penetrate but also makes the insect susceptible for bacterial infection and die. Next to that Dishwashing soap also contains a tiny bit of NPK and will provide a bit foilage fertilization.

Try to determine what fly you have by  @Edvet advice.. In the garden centre you get those sticky traps in sqaure plastic strips, Usualy yellow in color.  You can cut to size and hang in the tank. Get a pocket microscope and see what you catch. Is it green fly than spraying the above can be effective, make sure you spray the underside of the leaves, damaging larvae usualy stay at the leaves underside/ If you see them top side, you probably have a severe infestation with an already overpopulated underside. 

Do you catch Gnats, that's a different story, these lay their eggs and larvae in the substrate, the larvae live of plant roots, than spraying wont help much. Than you need to ask around in garden centres for biological remedies like Nematodes,these are little worms that predate on the gnat larvae.

About every insect larvae has its natural enemies, for example the Lady bug loves to eat greenfly babies.
Lacewing fly i.a. Chrysoperla Carnea larvae are fears louse predators.


Killer mites can eradicate spider mites. Not realy a toxin available for these little monsters.


There are suppliers for natural biological enemies for pests. Usualy not the cheapest way. But in a little closed invironment darn effective.
Once all is eraditacted the predator will die off starvation, not realy nice but you wont create one pest with the other.

But first find out what you are fighting. i.a. Greenfly, Gnat, White fly or Thrips etc.  After a few years fighting you might just recognize the damage and know who did it by the looks of it..


----------



## zozo (6 Dec 2018)

And ofcourse not to forget reguraly temporate flooding if it's in an aqaurium..


----------



## Aqua360 (6 Dec 2018)

Good suggestions, I've used soil though as this is intended as long term emersed, so would avoid flooding whatsoever 

I'll try and keep an eye out for the wee flies


----------



## alto (6 Dec 2018)

Did you sterilize the soil before use?


----------



## tam (6 Dec 2018)

I'd go for the yellow sticky squares - the hanging tape ones are a nightmare you will stick yourself to them! Best to avoid spraying chemicals if you can. Is it new? If you keep catching all the adults of the little black flies and you've got the lid sealed with cling film you should see them decrease/go away.


----------



## Simon Cole (12 Feb 2019)

Put some ripe fruit in a bottle and put that in the tank, then empty it when the flies go inside.


----------



## MirandaB (12 Feb 2019)

I'd be going for a carnivorous plant,either Drosera or Pinguicula species  not sure if the humidity might be a problem though.


----------

